# Navarre Bridge Report 9/19/13



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Went out to navarre bridge after soaking baits awhile at shalimar bridge, caught nada at shalimar bridge. The spanish mackerel didn't even bite on my gotchas so I went to navarre bridge. I started out catching some schoolie jacks on crappie jigs then caught some pinfish to throw on a knocker rig for trout and reds. I caught my first goliath grouper and I thought for sure it was a ray because I didnt think goliath gouper would be there. It was definitely the highlight of the day. The trout and reds just didn't cooperate. I started dropping shrimp on jigheads around the structure and not even the mangroves were biting. I caught some nice flounder though. The flounder bite is staying steady and the jacks are hanging around. Only other things caught were pinfish, puffers, and grunts.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry man I don't bring my phone fishing anymore cause I lost TWO very expensive iPhones to the ocean. I promised myself I would never lose another phone while fishing. Maybe my friend has some pictures, if he has any I will post them by tomorrow.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

mostpowerfulfan said:


> Sorry man I don't bring my phone fishing anymore cause I lost TWO very expensive iPhones to the ocean. I promised myself I would never lose another phone while fishing. Maybe my friend has some pictures, if he has any I will post them by tomorrow.


I don't blame you! I have a cheapo phone so even if I did lose it, it wouldn't hurt my wallet too bad! Sounds like a good trip to me!


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a gopro with the head mount so I can record my catches, but it costs $300. I just don't have that kind of money to go spending right now.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You left shalimar bridge, and drove straight to Navarre...that's a long run man! I've seen jewfish under destin bridge, and talked to a guy that's seen them at Brooke's...shalimar is loaded with gags, just hard to catch.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea costs a lot in gas but it was almost prime fishing time so I couldn't resist. How big are the goliaths at destin bridge? I would love to try and catch some in the 100-200 pound class range I've caught them that big in the keys, lots of fun but after 2 or 3 big ones I'm wore out for the rest of the day.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Only ever saw 1...it was a couple years ago. He was probably 70-100, doubt you'd pull him out of all the old pilings though. Plenty of gags down there too.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

The way I look at it is pulling that thing out of the pilings is what I'm there for, the fight. I think tomorrow I might head there with a couple bonito heads and drop em down all along the bridge til I find him. But on the way to the beach today I dropped by the navarre bridge and there were tons of nice 8 to 10 pound class jacks pinning baitfish up against the seawall, it was definitely a sight to see. I will be there soon to catch them.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I was there the other night the 17th during the lightening storm at about 2am. Only caught a couple of croakers. Was hoping for much more but it didn't happen. Guess it could have been worse and been a bunch of Gaftop sailcats like in the past. I suppose dodging the lightening bolts put a damper on things


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Smarty said:


> I was there the other night the 17th during the lightening storm at about 2am. Only caught a couple of croakers. Was hoping for much more but it didn't happen. Guess it could have been worse and been a bunch of Gaftop sailcats like in the past. I suppose dodging the lightening bolts put a damper on things


That lighting was really strange stuff that night I watched it for seveal hours.


----------

